Ask HN: Why are websites warning me about their cookies? - gtirloni
======
tscs37
It's a (slightly excessive) reaction to the EU cookie law.

IANAL but as far as I can tell, it's only required when you have cookies from
third parties outside your control like Google Analytics.

If you only use Cookies to login it should not be necessary.

------
samtoday
European Union regulation:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=eu+cookie+law](https://www.google.com/search?q=eu+cookie+law)

------
davelnewton
It's a law in some countries.

Where it isn't--remember that some people don't "trust" them.

------
EJTH
EU law & regulations require that you warn about cookie usage.

